# An idea for a tank.....



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I am thinking about emptying my 5 gal and growing plants in it. I want to use it as a green house with really moist air and a little water at the bottom. I want to seal it off and was thinking about using airsoft CO2 cartridges. Would those work? Thanks!!!


----------

